# puppy fever!!!



## mommaofalot

So Kodas breeder and I have kept a very close relationship since we got her (talk once a month or more) so I knew they were planning to breed Kodas parents this spring. Well the litter is here and they had 9 puppies 5 boys and 4 girls (they only allowed 3 boys and 3 girls to be reserved)!!! I knew as soon as I saw that puppy porn come across my screen that I wanted a sister for Koda. Not only will she be her sister cause they will grow up together but it will be her really real sister!! Koda will be going to PA to stay with them in the spring to train to be a bird dog and I will hopefully be able to pick up a pup when I drop her off. I am so upset to drop off my baby but I know she will be in good hands with Cookie and Jerry after all they helped her into the world . Now how do I convince my husband?!?! Anyone here have to convince a significant other on a second pup?? How did you do it?? This will be my only shot to get a full sibling of Koda as this will be Ellie Mae's final litter. Koda is just perfect in every way and I would like to clone her but know that cant happen so this is the next best thing. And now a little puppy porn for u


----------



## einspänner

You should talk to KB87.  I believe she used the very effective method of wearing her hubby down over time via constantly asking for a second dog and making comments about how nice it would be to have a second in such and such a circumstance. I put this same method to good use 12 years ago with my mom and ended up with my second dog, but it took months and months. Perhaps you could use Valentine's Day to your advantage! 

Good luck! They sure are hard to resist!


----------



## mommaofalot

Thanks for the advice! The kids and I were talking about Koda going to Cookie and Jerry for training and my 4 year old started sobbing. I grabbed my phone to record it to send to the hubs just cause it was so sweet... during the tears I asked him what would make him feel better and he said... I probably need another puppy!! hahaha You better believe I sent that so fast to the hubs to get this ball rolling. Hopefully it works as I don't have much time to dally with this! Fingers crossed!!!! ;D


----------



## mswhipple

It truly would be a shame for you to miss this opportunity to get a real sister for Koda. Good luck in your endeavor!! ;D


----------



## dextersmom

Send hubby the puppy pics. Problem solved? :

Pretty sure I just told my husband, "Guess what? We put down a deposit on a weim today!" I figured since I do all the work, I got to make the call


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

mommaofalot said:


> .... And now a little puppy porn for u


What a sweet picture! Ellie Mae has such a loving look on her.

You know, 2 are really much better than one. And not that much more work. I'll bet that your husband wants another one too, but doesn't want to admit it. 

Bob


----------



## mommaofalot

I guess I should add we have 5 kids, three beagles, 11 chickens, and one V  ... But we have already talked about getting another V so in my opinion why wait lol. He has seen the pic and of course it is tugging at his heart strings. She loves her beagle siblings but she wears them out to quick and days that my husband takes them out rabbit hunting they have no energy to play. Any hunters have an opinion on if its better to have two dogs that can hunt as opposed to just one? I know with beagles its a lot more fun with more dogs but we are new to the bird dog aspect of things.


----------



## R E McCraith

momm - with the MOB that already lives with you - just pick up the PUP - may V weeks V4 the hubby notices the new pup - then it is 2 LATE - LOL


----------



## mommaofalot

R said:


> momm - with the MOB that already lives with you - just pick up the PUP - may V weeks V4 the hubby notices the new pup - then it is 2 LATE - LOL


Haha That is great... maybe your right!!


----------



## MeandMy3

We have five dogs - all under 5. I insisted on our first lab and our vizsla. I truly wanted to keep one of our lab pups. He almost forgot my birthday last year. Faith (lab pup) was my present. I say just tell him that you bought your own Valentine's and birthday present this year. He should be relieved that the pressure is off!


----------



## MCD

I would have no problem doing that in our house- my husband would really welcome another V. The only thing is now our breeder has a wire hair named Ellie and she is just a little thing. It might also wreak more havoc with the feline entities in our home who already hate Dharma! What can you do?


----------



## mommaofalot

I figure 5 kids 5 dogs... one for each  ... Our pups ages are oldest 3 this spring 2 will be 2 this spring (sisters) and koda will be one this spring... One of the concerns my husband has is that we will have them all passing around the same time. That will be tough to handle. I got Koda for mothers day/ my birthday last year but definitely trying to work that angle again lol. I am tired of hearing that I am crazy for wanting another dog but I love my dogs they make our lives more fulfilling. My husband loves to rabbit hunt with the dogs and kids and his father, and we are both looking forward to bird hunting together. We are a hunting family and our friends and relatives don't understand how our dogs are a part of that. If it doesn't happen now for whatever reason I am ok with that but I know I will have another V in the near future!!


----------



## harrigab

MCD said:


> I would have no problem doing that in our house- my husband would really welcome another V. The only thing is now our breeder has a wire hair named Ellie and she is just a little thing. It might also wreak more havoc with the feline entities in our home who already hate Dharma! What can you do?


Wires are tough, Ruby's only 50lbs and 22inch at the shoulder, not stopping me going to choose another pup on Sunday though


----------



## R E McCraith

momm - as you & the hubby enter the world of upland hunting - trials & hunt tests - let me tell you this - it is MAGIC when you run your own brace of V's in the field !!!!! Har is just about 2 enter this WORLD !!!!!!


----------



## mommaofalot

I am happy to announce there will be a new redhead added to the family in april!!!! Did any of you really doubt me ;D! I am super excited!!!!!!!!!! More pics to come


----------



## mswhipple

Congratulations!! I knew you could do it!! Can't wait to see some photos... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## toadnmeme

Awww! Congratulations, you are so lucky to get another of Rugar and Elllie Mae's babies! We just love Ripley to pieces. I can't believe they are almost 1!!!! How's Koda? Ripley experienced his first snow today. He LOVES it!


----------



## mommaofalot

toadnmeme said:


> Awww! Congratulations, you are so lucky to get another of Rugar and Elllie Mae's babies! We just love Ripley to pieces. I can't believe they are almost 1!!!! How's Koda? Ripley experienced his first snow today. He LOVES it!


So nice to hear from u again!! Yeah we love Koda so much and knew we wanted another v we really thought it would be a good idea to go with this last litter Rugar and Ellie will have. Ripley is such a handsome boy looks a lot like Koda. I can't believe they are almost one either time really flies by!! Koda is doing great!! She is so smart and funny there is never a dull moment with her . Koda has seen a good bit of snow where we live. Last year I feel like it was on the ground all winter!! We have had a couple inches here and there but nothing major this year. Her and the beagles just do laps in it and eat it of course! I am so excited to get our new pup about mid april and I might be wrong but I think there may be another male available  . We have had the stomach bug in our house for the last couple days but I wanted to hop on and reply to ur post. I will try to post a pic of Koda later and another pic of the new pups .


----------



## toadnmeme

I don't know that I could convince my hubby for another dog. At least not right now. Ugh! The temptation!! Ripley's such a good dog too, if I could have another just like him I would love it!! We might be moving to the mountains too and if we do, we are planning to get lots of land. 2 V's would be AWESOME  

Glad to hear Koda is well, so you guys are having Jerry train her? That's fantastic! I know she will be in good hands with them. How long will she be with them? I have trouble leaving Ripley for the day, lol. 

Sorry to hear about the stomach bug. That stuff is the WORST! Feel better soon, I know Koda is enjoying cuddle time with everyone 

Amy


----------



## toadnmeme

Btw, think our pups are related to this guy?
http://www.newsobserver.com/2015/02/18/4565816/raleigh-dog-whiskey-wins-best.html


----------



## mommaofalot

I really have no idea if they are related or not... but if I had to guess its probably a no. I think Whiskey is just a popular name for dogs and that pup is three couldn't be Rugar's dad. Here are some pics of Koda I had to take some real fast cause I don't have any recent ones of her by herself. All of the pics I have my kids are in them and I don't post my kids online. Also a couple of the puppies!! Hopefully I can post them all through on one shot for some reason my pictures are always to big.


----------



## toadnmeme

Oh my!! Such cute pictures! Koda is so pretty, and she looks so much like Rip! That last picture of her on her back especially. We call that naughty or I wanna play face, lol. So how does that stuffed animal survive in her presence? Ripley tears anything soft to pieces in under 1 minute!

I am so happy for you/jealous you will have a new baby soon. Just as I thought, my husband is in no way interested in another puppy, at least until we are settled. Big sigh, I'll just have to live vicariously through you guys 

Question for you, since you somewhere that gets lots of snow, do you have a coat you like? Ripley needs a new one, wondering if you guys have found one you like/works well.

Enjoying one of my favorite parts of the day, night time snuggles


----------



## mommaofalot

Oh yes best part of my day is the snuggles too!!! Unless she gives them to someone else :-[. She has had her baby since we brought her home. It is a kong cozie and the ear has a little tear in it but other than that it is going strong. Cookie and Jerry made a bet about how long it would take her to rip it up and her crock... but she still has them both. I have a sweater for her but she is totally embarrassed to wear it so I don't make her (I know some of you might think that is crazy but I promise she is embarrassed). She has a doggie door so if she gets cold she just comes in so I don't worry to much about it. You might want to do a search on here I remember others asking the same question. What mountains do you guys plan to move to?


----------



## toadnmeme

I'll have to check into the Kong stuffed toy. I got tired of buying them and he destroying them in minutes!

We have 2 possibilities for moving. One is here in Va to the Blue Ridge mountains. The other is the Rocky Mountains in CO. We are partial to CO because we lived in Europe for 5 years at the foot of the Alps and we LOVED the quality of skiing and the Rockies are closer to that. We're a very outdoor activity family, and we love most all outdoor activities especially hiking, camping, biking and trail running, so we want to get back to the mountains. I'm also a horse person, so we would love to have land for horses too. My husband wants to get back into hunting at some point. 

Anyway, hopefully we'll hear something definite soon....until then we (and Ripley) are taking advantage of the flatlands and all the water we live near. My parents live on a river and he lived in the water and pool all last summer with my kids  He loved the beach too. 

Thanks for the tip on the coat. I will search around. Ripley hates his sweater too, he slinks away when he sees it, lol. He does need a new waterproof coat though, he has a cheap one that's too small :-(


----------



## MCD

In regards to coats, I have used Chilly Dog. We have a rain slicker, a fleece sweater and a Great North Coat. Dharma loves it and it seems to wear well and is easy to get on and off. I can layer the 3 pieces depending on the weather. Right now it is like -21 and colder with wind chill here in London, Ontario. We have to bundle Dharma up in coats and Muttluks. Forget even just getting out to go to the bathroom.


----------



## mommaofalot

OMG MCD now that is cold!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith

-32deg with windchill in Danville - wake up at 4am - the power is off - temp in family room 43deg - let PIKE out - lite the kero heaters - PIKE comes back in less than 20min shivering - this is a first - lift up the covers - PIKE crawls in - in a few minutes he is the best foot warmer on the market - power back on - PIKE still stays on my lap !!!!! LOL


----------



## mommaofalot

Man and I thought it was cold her in Maryland!! This is nothing compared to what you all are going through... Be safe and stay warm!! So glad you got your power back on R E  ps. They are the most expensive heating blankets out there... but worth every penny


----------



## dextersmom

R said:


> -32deg with windchill in Danville - wake up at 4am - the power is off - temp in family room 43deg - let PIKE out - lite the kero heaters - PIKE comes back in less than 20min shivering - this is a first - lift up the covers - PIKE crawls in - in a few minutes he is the best foot warmer on the market - power back on - PIKE still stays on my lap !!!!! LOL


You get 20 minutes?! Haha I have to go out and physically drag Dexter back in from his potty breaks - he lifts up his paws (Musher's Secret and all) and refuses to move. He even sat in the snow the other day trying to get his feet out of the snow. Ridiculous  Birch on the other hand, loves the snow. I had to take the bell off the door because she thinks the yard is her own personal snow cone. Sounds like we're getting another storm tonight... stay warm, REM! (I'm sure Pike can help with that  )

And congrats mommaofalot! The only thing better than one crazy dog is two


----------



## toadnmeme

Oh man! Most people here wouldn't know what to do in temps like those, R E and MCD!! This article blast has shut down our area this entire week! It was 7 degrees when we woke up this morning. 

Ripley also likes to go exploring in the cold first thing in the morning during what I want to be a 30 sec potty break! Too many birds and squirrels to stalk and chase  @dextersmom, Ripley stood at our door and whined to go out all the time that first snow day, I'm sure we would have to take a bell down too if we used one, lol.

MCD, thanks for the tips on a coat. I will look into those. He had to use his sweater today so he could play with my kids while they were sledding. I watched from the warm house, but I kept smiling at how much he loves my kids and how much fun they all have when they play  

R E, glad you got your power back! And, mommaofalot, I agree they are expensive warmers that are worth every penny. Ripley chose to cuddle with my husband last night and my husband laughed at how jealous I was


----------



## Canadian Expy

I went downhill skiing today in temps of -38 with wind chill.... I survived, but am now looking forward to spending the rest of my night in at front of the fireplace with my pups and a glass (or two) of wine. I left the dogs with a sitter with instruction to only let them out for 5 minute intervals due to the temps. 
I'm certainly jealous of those residing in the warmer sections of our continent. 

In the cold snap we've been having I've had to bundle Aspen up for his morning walk, which he hates, as you can see. Aspen is wearing some of the gear mentioned by MCD, and Ruffwear boots (they extensive use of salt in this city destroys the paw pads otherwise).


----------



## mommaofalot

I think that is the cutest thing I have ever seen!!!!!!!!


----------



## tknafox2

OH MA Gosh... That is just to funny... The only thing he is missing is a nose warmer...
Well I hope for all of your sake it starts to warm up a little. Here in CA my Wisteria & Daffodil are in bloom, and the fruit trees are all budding out. It isn't even March, and the snow skiing is all slush. We never even saw "Old Man Winter"... Tell him to take a Vacation from the north and come visit us here !!


----------



## MCD

Now that we have hijacked this segment of the forum on winter clothes and frigid temperatures.......... Do Aspen's Ruffwear boots actually stay on Canadian Expy?
And yes Dharma will lie down and not move when her feet and legs are cold. It just makes it worse. She is too heavy to pick up and carry any distance! The Muttluks have a cuff that goes up her legs a ways for some added protection, but they fall off and I have to be careful we don't lose them.


----------



## Canadian Expy

MCD I have both the Ruffwear Polar Trex and Grip Trex. I find that the Polar Trex boots tend to fall off the back paws if I don't fold the top over or tighten them just right. I haven't had any problems with the Grip Trex falling off at all, whether he is walking or running. I'm very impressed with them. He is wearing the Grip Trex in the picture.


----------



## mommaofalot

For jacking the thread payment will be pics of pups in their cold weather gear


----------



## MCD

OK. I know I jacked the thread but you asked a question to which I answered.... But.
I am going to protest because1. I am useless with my camera, 2. It is way to cold outside for my fingers to function and 3. I always have trouble posting pictures. Oh and 4. I don't always have the time...... I own a vizsla! (I also have to help my daughter do college homework that I don't understand).


----------



## mommaofalot

Hahaha Really its ok MCD I was just joking around... but obviously wouldn't be upset if I did get some bundled up pics of Vs out of it  ps. If it makes you feel any better I have a terrible time posting them myself... sometimes I give up altogether!!


----------



## einspänner

Here is my contribution to cold weather puppies! They said she looked like an old lady.


----------



## R E McCraith

ein - if I had a homeless grandmother - that I cast out into the SNOW !! this is how I would dress her !!!!!! LOL - this POST has taken on a life of it's own ! LOL


----------



## ajcoholic

I dont have any photos of my V in the snow... but seeing as we have sub zero temps and snow on the ground from Nov to May (average winter), we had "a few" cold winter runs lol.

I remember trying once to put boots, and a jacket on Gibson the first winter we had him. I think he had it all ripped off and torn to shreds within minutes! After that I figured if we kept moving we'd be fine, and we were. He never had any issues with the cold.


----------



## mommaofalot

Get your puppy fix here!!! The one in the pink collar on her back is mine


----------



## einspänner

she is ridiculously cute in that picture!


----------



## mommaofalot

I already feel like a proud momma


----------



## mommaofalot

More pics ;D


----------



## MCD

Soo Cute! Wow that is a lot of puppies all piled into a heap!


----------



## mommaofalot

Their last year liter, which included Koda, was only 4 pups. My breeders said this litter is crazy not only are they more confident in venturing out but they also have a tendency to scatter in different directions haha. I told them what I wouldn't pay to be a fly on their wall... could you imagine the chaos that 9 pups brings?!?!


----------



## toadnmeme

I've been thinking about you! When does the new baby come home??


----------



## mommaofalot

I'm really not sure... Some stuff is going on with the pup and they just want to make sure she is ok before she leaves. They don't want to give us an unwell pup and we respect that. They are just doing what a responsible breeder should do. So I am just enjoying the extra time I get with Koda before she goes to train. We finally decided on a name... Sky!!! Who knows maybe by the time I get her she will be crate trained and potty trained.


----------



## toadnmeme

I love that name!! Jerry and Cookie are the best, she probably will be trained  Ripley had an issue too and I was so impressed with their honesty and concern over giving us a healthy pup. They are so good at communication and being forthright! He is a healthy, wonderful dog. It makes me sad that our rescued puppy's breeder is so uncaring and reckless :-( I know there are a lot out there and it makes me appreciate J and C all the more! 

Anyway, I know you will be savoring more time with Koda. Can't wait to see more pictures of Sky! Just wanted you to know I was thinking of you all


----------



## mommaofalot

Awww Thanks for thinking of us  !! We love Cookie and Jerry even when I am not getting a pup I still talk to them on the phone at least once a month (usually more) and email often. My youngest who has only met them twice talks about them all the time and calls them old grandma and grandpa haha. How are your boys? We really need to get the boys and girls together sometime!! How are your adventures with two Vs now? Here is a pic of Sky a.k.a. pinky dinky that I just got last night. I can't wait to kiss that sweet little face!!! Also check the post under the lost V thread at the end... Is the pup on craigslist your new little man?


----------



## toadnmeme

I know, they are great! That is so cute about your old grandma and grandpa!!! I hope they don't get sick of me sending them proud momma pictures of Ripley! LOL. I would love to get together! We go hiking and camping a lot up your way (we'll be camping Memorial weekend) and if you are ever down our way let me know! My parents live on the water with lots of room for 4 wild and crazy pups to run around  

The boys are doing well. It is sooooo crazy sometimes, and other times they fill my heart with such joy! This past weekend, at my parents house, Peet found the remains of a rabbit leg (with an organ and teeth attached still!) and was slinging it around all over the place. I was yelling DROP! (to a 4 month old, mind you, who has not mastered that one, lol) while simultaneously gagging. As soon as he dropped it, Ripley rolled in it. So there are days like that. Not to mention all the rain we've had + zoomies in the backyard during a potty break= LOTS of mud (x's 2). I wouldn't trade it for anything though, they are getting along so well and we have not had to endure any of the shark attacks (poor Ripley). They scrap (as we call it), NON STOP. I've never seen 2 dogs play and scrap as much as these two do. I have to put boundaries on it. No couch scrapping, no kitchen scrapping, no lap scrapping! 

I checked the post under the lost V thread, but didn't see anything about CL. Maybe it was removed? I do know the previous owner didn't take the add off CL for a while and some of the people on the Facebook pages blasted his email inbox. Hopefully he took it down. 

Well, keep us all updated on Sky's (pinky dinky-love it!) progress and journey home. Make sure to tell Jerry and Cookie we said hi when you see them 

Here's a recent picture of the spoiled baby. Check out his paws, he's gonna be a LOT bigger than Ripley!! Ripley better enjoy being the faster/stronger one for now.


----------



## Mitch

Just got some new photos from the breeder of our little fella at 6 weeks old..!


----------



## einspänner

This is pure torture! Pics 2 and 3 especially. Time to start saving for my second.


----------



## toadnmeme

Oh my, Mitch! He is so adorable!!


----------



## harrigab

he's a wee beauty Kev , not long to go now mate, (although it'll seem like it for you)


----------



## mommaofalot

What cute pics of your little guy!!! He looks like he has such a great personality


----------



## Mitch

mommaofalot said:


> What cute pics of your little guy!!! He looks like he has such a great personality


The breeder did say he was the one puppy with the biggest character amongst the litter.!

I am preparing myself for lots of laughs.!!


----------



## toadnmeme

Love it, Mitch! The breeders can usually nail those character traits.  

Our breeder said our oldest was the most "mouthy" and will probably make a good retriever. Yep! I thought about that often when I was annoyed with his chewing EVERYTHING! He's much better now that he's older but still has to get a toy to greet us because he has to have something in his mouth, lol.


----------



## Mitch

We pick Freddie up on Sunday!! ;D

The breeder just sent me the attached photo, he's the one on the extreme left of the front row!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

Mitch said:


> The breeder just sent me the attached photo, ...


Can you imagine being a breeder and having a pack of 7 crazies running around? How delightful that would be! I wouldn't get anything done - I'd spend all my time being entertained by them. Well, I guess that I'd have to spend some time picking up poop.

Bob


----------

